# DEQ2496 opinions



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

While at the shop ordering an 1124P, the tech guy showed me this piece, an Ultra Curve Pro DEQ2496 http://www.behringer.com/DEQ2496/index.cfm?lang=ENG
which he said would do everything the 1124P does and more, and I would not need computer software or purchase a mic pre ampand phantom power. I still ordered the 1124P, but am looking for opinions on the DEQ2496 as a total replacement to using REW, i.e. ease of use, flexibility, features,...would you purchase one?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi clubfoot,

There was some relatively recent discussion on the DEQ2496 here.


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, I just saw your thread. I want it more as a replacement for REW, 1124 and mic. It certainly has allot of features for the money.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

I don't think it will be able to replace REW or the mic. I don't think their RTA will be as powerful, cool and subwoofer-specific as REW. Also, I don't think that the 2496 comes with a mic, but it may be able to help you avoid buying a preamp. It definitely does have more features than the 1124, and I'm still considering it.


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

Of course it all depends on what you want to do with the 1124. If it is only to eq the bass, well in that case you don't need a mic and phantom power anyway, just a good old R/S meter.

No matter what you used the deq for, I would ALWAYS still use REW to fine tune everything. The results gotten via the automated functions on the unit are good, but can always be tweaked, and to do that you need rew and the mic that you would have used on the deq anyway, PLUS a means to use the mic for full range (if that is what you want) as the R/S meter is no good up high.

If you are only using it down low (as you would with the 1124) then you wouldn't use the inbuilt rta below 80 hz anyway, the manual even makes that clear, you save the money on the mic and use the R/S meter again and enter the results manually.

Hope that made sense, I'm still waking up!!


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks terry and otto, I have the 1124 on order and will pick up a mic and amp later on.


----------

